# Flash Back 8 Colors



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I love seeing that ole #3 color scheme running around the track. I think he'll take her to victory lane today. The motivation is there.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

nascarcamper said:


> I love seeing that ole #3 color scheme running around the track. I think he'll take her to victory lane today. The motivation is there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess we'll have to wait until tomorrow for that victory due to rain delay. The trusty old TIVO is set up and ready to roll. We have a viewing scheduled for tomorrow night at 6. It is my son's 22 birthday, so I have to feed him and get him out of there before the race starts.








By the way, I am in the running for Mother of the Year








Darlene


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

What time and channel is it on today??


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I think they said Fox at noon. If not fox probably speed.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

The race is on FX at noon.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Well that thought went up in smoke.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> Well that thought went up in smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That does suck. Probably hurt the engine during the spin he had earlier...

I am still hoping Smoke can pull something out of his... and get a top 5...

Kosin Trouble


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Way to go Jimmy Johnson!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

kbrazielTx said:


> Way to go Jimmy Johnson!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]106484[/snapback]​


Ughhhhhh

the only thing worse than Jimmy winning would have been Jeff Gordon... At least smoke got 2nd.

Kosin Trouble


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats to JJ!

I wonder if he gets a little bonus for holding off that Home Depot car for the win?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good finish and no last lap wreck









John


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I was hoping Vickers would pull it off but 24 and 48 didn't work with him too well today. Jimmy Johnson


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Congrats to JJ!
> 
> I wonder if he gets a little bonus for holding off that Home Depot car for the win?
> 
> ...


You'll all get a 10% discount card in the mail this week from Lowe's......































Steve


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats to JJ!
> ...


In Lowes you can't even find anyone to help you buy something. I know they aren't gonna give anything away. Maybe they would give ten percent once they marked it up ten percent. Lowes is truly a "do it yourself" store. You have to do EVERYTHING yourself there


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


Lowes just gave me 10% off on a gas grill for being a veteran. Does that mean i got it at cost?


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Katrina said:


> prevish gang said:
> 
> 
> > huntr70 said:
> ...


Nope! It means that you got it for 90% above cost. That's a real deal


----------

